
VR interested gamer form the US wanted for Interviews (Study project) - bisskraft
Hey together!<p>I´m Jenny from Germany and I´m searching for some US woman, man at all ages who love to play games by steam or on smartphone. You should be interested in a VR headsets. Maybe you have tried one, it doesn&#x27;t matter which one, it can be a smartphone or a stationary VR headset.<p>It is a university-project where we should define a sales and marketing-strategy for VR-headsets. I would be very happy if some would help me and answer my questions.<p>Each who would answer my questions will get a personal link to their Question-sheet. For this please mail me: bisskraft@freenet.de<p>Thank you for your time and interest! 
Best wishes from germany :)
======
bisskraft
Is there no one from the US?

Thanks for the only one mail from Australia!

